# Royal Genetic Question



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

What would you get if you put a lemon pastel male to normal females? and what percentage per egg would it be of them being what would hatch out.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

50% Lemon Pastel, 50% Normal.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> 50% Lemon Pastel, 50% Normal.


Ok thanks would the normals be het pastel or just normals?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

There's no such thing as het Pastel really as its co-dominant, not recessive.

Heterozygous Pastels are visually Pastel.

The Normals will be Normals, the Pastels will be Het Pastels (which is a Pastel in real terms)


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

The normals would have a pair of normal genes, making them just normals.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok thanks mate  lemons are generally more expensive than just plain pastels aint they? or whats the normal rate for them atm?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Lemons are going to be more expensive as they are bred to be brighter and keep their colours longer.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok thanks again  I have been thinking of getting a gorgeous male lemon pastel and was just wondering about breeding. Only thing is his an 08 and is £300, but then again if I bred him you would make your money back and hen some more.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> There's no such thing as het Pastel really as its co-dominant, not recessive.


This is a very common mistake among herpers. A gene pair (and the animal possessing it) is heterozygous if the two genes are not the same. A pastel royal python has a pair of genes made up of a pastel mutant gene and a normal gene. As the pastel mutant gene is not the same as the normal gene, the gene pair (and the royal python) is heterozygous.

A heterozygous gene pair can contain a recessive mutant gene paired with a normal gene, a codominant mutant gene paired with a normal gene, a dominant mutant gene paired with a normal gene, or two different mutant genes.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

paulh said:


> This is a very common mistake among herpers. A gene pair (and the animal possessing it) is heterozygous if the two genes are not the same. A pastel royal python has a pair of genes made up of a pastel mutant gene and a normal gene. As the pastel mutant gene is not the same as the normal gene, the gene pair (and the royal python) is heterozygous.
> 
> A heterozygous gene pair can contain a recessive mutant gene paired with a normal gene, a codominant mutant gene paired with a normal gene, a dominant mutant gene paired with a normal gene, or two different mutant genes.


Ok thank you


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

paulh said:


> This is a very common mistake among herpers. A gene pair (and the animal possessing it) is heterozygous if the two genes are not the same. A pastel royal python has a pair of genes made up of a pastel mutant gene and a normal gene. As the pastel mutant gene is not the same as the normal gene, the gene pair (and the royal python) is heterozygous.
> 
> A heterozygous gene pair can contain a recessive mutant gene paired with a normal gene, a codominant mutant gene paired with a normal gene, a dominant mutant gene paired with a normal gene, or two different mutant genes.



I was trying to make it simple, if you read the rest of my post you'll see I said that.




Blackecho said:


> the Pastels will be Het Pastels (which is a Pastel in real terms)


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> There's no such thing as het Pastel really as its co-dominant, not recessive.
> 
> Heterozygous Pastels are visually Pastel.
> 
> The Normals will be Normals, the Pastels will be Het Pastels (which is a Pastel in real terms)


Simple is usually good. But the second and third sentences quoted above contradict the first sentence. Contradictions confuse people and make a subject harder, not easier, to understand.

If the first sentence in the quote had been left out, I would not have posted.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Fair enough, my apologies.


----------

